# Plant ID



## Bugman610 (Aug 6, 2014)

Can anyone identify this? I think it is so kind of aster.
Thanks


----------



## MarkSaratoga (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like heath aster. Also called....white aster.


----------



## Bugman610 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------

